# Vertical Mulching



## Rob Shauger (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone ever try it? Great results.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Oct 3, 2002)

very good method to use to relieve compaction and add organic matter to the soil, or try radial trenching . JPM


----------



## TREETX (Oct 29, 2002)

*QUESTION - BIT*

What kind of auger bit do you use? I had one but it is on vacation I guess. I want one but what is the best and best for the money? They get expensive fast. Using with echo drill.

Thanks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 2, 2002)

I have a buddy who has good results with a 2 inch bit, then using a funnel for fert and sandy laom mix. 2-3 ft grid pattern


----------

